# Oil filter choice?



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

In the thread for additives, there have been some posts on choice of oil filters. I'm about to change mine. So far in the 2 years I've had my truck, I've only used Nissan oil filters. I will be going synthetic and want to find out whether you use Nissan oil filters or not. If not, which one do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Since I have owned a Spec V which essentially has the same motor except an extra 10 hp, I used top of the line Fram oil filters with synthetic wear guard. I used Walmart 5W30 and Canadian tire 5W50 synthetic oil.

I have researched the oil subject alot. There is no need to spend added money for better oil, especially if you are going to change your oil at the same intervals of 5K. In my Spec V I was changing oil at the 7500-8500K range. The oil today that comes out of it or at least my last oil change at 82K was very clean and I had not done a flush since I moved to synthetic at 6K.

I have used Canadian Tire synthetic 5W50 now since 97' and have never seen any challenges with it from my 96 SE Integra to my current Spec V and prolly with my soon to be X-Trail. Prior to 97 I was using Quaker State Synquest in my litre streetbikes which have a far higher demand for quality oil than an X-Trail or car will ever have.

Getting back to the filter topic, I do not think you can go wrong with the top of the line Fram synthetic filters and they will not void your warranty at all. K$N also produces filters as well. Moving to synthetic has an added cost, I have got an oil change down to $43 which is pretty decent considering dino oil change can run you 40 at a Mr Lube

http://www.fram.com/


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

i just switched over to synthetic with a nissan oil filter


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Oil Brand*

When I purchased the X-trail I had them change the oil to Mobil 1 Synthetic and have been using it since. As for the oil filter it is a Nissan brand.

Stephen


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

In terms of quality-for-the-money, it's hard to beat OEM filters ordered in bulk (say 10 at a time) on-line from a dealer. Usually $4US each.

If you search on-line, you'll see that Fram filters are one of the worst made ... and are not the cheapest. Want to go cheap? Wal-Mart Supertech are made by Champion Labs (not the same as the sparkplug people) and are pretty cheap at $2US each.

However, as *thetimster* has pointed out, if you are changing your oil and filter every 5,000 kilometers (3.1 miles) you will easily get away with the cheapest oil and filters on the market. People in North America benefit from the fatc that the real garbage simply isn't put on the shelf ... unless you are foolish enough to put non-detergent oil in your newer engine. 

However, when I'm putting a fair number of miles on a car, I like to go a little longer between changes and that means I'd use Mobil 1, Amsoil synthetics, Schaeffer's synthetic blend, Pennzoil or Chevron (both Group II+ base oils) mineral oils.

Aftermarket filters? I like NAPA (Wix) and Purolator ... even their lower grades are very good.


----------



## Cisco Kid (Jun 17, 2005)

Bror Jace said:


> In terms of quality-for-the-money, it's hard to beat OEM filters ordered in bulk (say 10 at a time) on-line from a dealer. Usually $4US each.
> 
> If you search on-line, you'll see that Fram filters are one of the worst made ... and are not the cheapest. Want to go cheap? Wal-Mart Supertech are made by Champion Labs (not the same as the sparkplug people) and are pretty cheap at $2US each.
> 
> ...



I agree to a point with you but the higher end fram filters are quality products, personally in Canada I even use canadian tire brand filters or wal mart filters. As far as synthetic I will not even go there the name brand like Amsoil you are wasting your cash for nothing


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Some interesting websites on oil filters...

http://dyeager535.topcities.com/oilfilterstudy1.html

http://www.motorvate.ca/mvp.php/515

OEM might not be so bad.


----------

